# Super Duck Trade



## NYWoodturner (Aug 8, 2012)

I recently received some wood from the Duckman that I commited finished turnings for... OK not THAT recent. :embaressedsmile: Finally got some time off work and been catching up. Here are the pieces headed Dave's way.

Any help you guys can give in identifying the wood in the mill would be appreciated. Dave wasn't sure either. My guess its origin was from Floriddida? Monkey Pod?

Dave - Very sorry for the delay.


WOW those came out dark !!!! Not sure why - they appeared much lighter on my computer... Oh well guess thats why I'n not a photographer !!!


----------



## davduckman2010 (Aug 8, 2012)

absolutly amazing stuff you turners are somthin else , iv been real busy burned up my house kid got married last sat workin my aZZ of running a massive pipeing job at cleveland clinic trying to cut 6 acres of grass paint the whole inside of the house and start my wood gig. im freakin beat but i cut somethin everyday cant seem to stop  thats my medatation. but those are beutifull . ready for some big stuff cut these off the millin logs today apparently they decided to change while they were layin back there since january they are spalting look kinda nice there big stuff duckman


----------



## davduckman2010 (Aug 8, 2012)

NYWoodturner said:


> I recently received some wood from the Duckman that I commited finished turnings for... OK not THAT recent. :embaressedsmile: Finally got some time off work and been catching up. Here are the pieces headed Dave's way.
> 
> Any help you guys can give in identifying the wood in the mill would be appreciated. Dave wasn't sure either. My guess its origin was from Floriddida? Monkey Pod?
> 
> ...



ya but your one hell of a turner--stunning stuff


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 8, 2012)

You did that wood good!  Dave sent me a piece way back when he first joined here, and like you I have been so busy with work n other projects I havn't got to it. It is in the front row of my turning stock and will be one of the first I do when I'm healed up. I really like turnin maple! Dave, it looks like you got some great stuff coming!


----------



## DKMD (Aug 8, 2012)

Very cool! I love the little spout on the side of the second piece. Not sure about the wood on the mill… Persimmon? Whatever it is, it's beautiful.


----------



## BangleGuy (Aug 8, 2012)

Very nice! I really like the one with the spout/funnel. Do you form the perimeter in that area with a bandsaw and router? Looks tricky!


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 8, 2012)

BangleGuy said:


> Very nice! I really like the one with the spout/funnel. Do you form the perimeter in that area with a bandsaw and router? Looks tricky!



I cut three corners off of a block to make a round. The fourth is the spout. It is shaped from the bottom up on the lathe. The inside of the spout is carved and sanded.


----------



## West River WoodWorks (Aug 9, 2012)

They all look great!
The peppermill looks like black and white ebony to me.:dunno:
Tom


----------



## justturnin (Aug 9, 2012)

Wow, that peppermill is sick. I hope the species is determined because I want some.


----------



## davduckman2010 (Aug 9, 2012)

West River WoodWorks said:


> They all look great!
> The peppermill looks like black and white ebony to me.:dunno:
> Tom



now i remember it is ebony but i cant remember who traded it to me but thank you to them also. it is stunning for sure they all are great work scott --duckman


----------

